
GNU icecat 60.3 release - lamp2
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-gnuzilla/2018-11/msg00000.html
======
nerdponx
So do Icecat release versions mirror Firefox releae versions? If so, they're
only about 6 months behind mainline Firefox, which is pretty good for a
noncommercial and relatively niche fork of a complicated piece of software.

Edit, this is an interesting feature set. I might switch!

 _A series of configuration changes and tweaks were applied to ensure that
IceCat does not initiate network connections that the user has not explicitly
requested. This implies not downloading feeds, updates, blacklists or any
other similar data during startup._

 _We no longer include SpyBlock, which was IceCat 's fork of AdBlockPlus that
allowed to block all third-party requests during "Private Browsing" mode. Now,
we include an extension that blocks all third party requests by default, and
provides a simple interface to whitelist specific third-party resources on a
per-site basis._

 _A basic TOR integration extension is included. Note that you need to
separately run the TOR service at the operating system for this extension to
work. If you use a GNU /Linux system this is usually done by installing the
"tor" package._

